# Skunk in Autopots:my 3rd indoor grow



## jats (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey there.... Yesterday I transplanted my 4 week old skunk clones into my new Autopots... I am going to try a track the progress regularly for you here... 
I have brought 4 single auto pots and have plugged in 3 so far (I only had 3 clones ready)













I intend to veg these plants for another few weeks or until they are about 4 feet high which ever comes 1st..
one of the advantages I see in the single autopots is that because you can move them around really easily you can grow larger sized plants in them ,,which I prefer....


----------



## jats (Aug 6, 2009)

its been a week since my last update...here they are after 7 days in the autopots... the pots seem to be working well,,,so far







they have grown quite a lot


----------



## jats (Aug 11, 2009)

Its week 2 now... I have topped up the res and thats about it... I look in on them everyday and turn on my ventilation fan manually but in all the system is running well.. I can almost imagine being able to take a 2 week holiday and it would be fine when I returned...X-citing stuff.....
I took some pics with the grow lights turned off,,to show the colour in a more realistic way













They are growing fast :^)


----------



## jats (Aug 16, 2009)

its week 3 in the autopots... and they are going ballistic in their growth..more than doubled in size since I transplanted them into the autopots













they are looking vigorous and healthy 







I have moved them apart to give them more space,,,so its harder to get them in the shot together in the from above veiw







they are under a 600w hps light
feel free to give me some feedback or ask me questions,,if you feel the urge... :^)


----------



## grobofotwanky (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful plants you've got there. I've always wondered about the autopots. Looks like they're working pretty good for you. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## jats (Aug 16, 2009)

My 1st indoor grow was with soil....that went well but I wanted to try hydro for my 2nd grow and a m8 lent me some massive double pots about 20 litre size...which had a out let on the bottom pot for over flow into the reservoir I used coir as a medium and the plants grow huge ( 6 ft) but the process was extremely time consuming as I hand watered them everyday and emptied the res every other day .... I learnt a load using such and hands on method for my 1st hydro grow....but using that knowledge I was ready to try using a experimental,innovative approach which made zero waste/run off and no power (it uses gravity to keep the water flowing)..but you will need a nutrient pump and an air ball in a large reservoir 
the largest autopot you can get is a 12 in pot... that is almost perfect for what I want (5 1/2 ft-ish plants) ..... I am using coir with my autopots and it is just as great as the first time (with the double pots) its my fav now


----------



## jats (Aug 16, 2009)

grobofotwanky said:


> Beautiful plants you've got there. I've always wondered about the autopots. Looks like they're working pretty good for you. Keep up the excellent work.


thank you.... I am finding the autopots very elegant and effective.... I am very happy with them :^)


----------



## jats (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I have sprouted 6 seeds from a batch of seeds I cross pollinated from my NL/Haze (male) and a feminised Cali Orange... 
I decided to combine the grow journals because which ever turns out to be female will end up in autopots.....
These little ones are 2 days old,,, I have used jiffy pots made of peat to sprout them in


----------



## jats (Aug 22, 2009)

hey all... its week 4 in the autopots and my girls are almost ready to start flowering,, I'm thinking it will be in the next week or so













I LOVE my autopots.... :^D


----------



## theinfected (Aug 22, 2009)

looks great man. really nice looking girls u have


----------



## jats (Aug 22, 2009)

thankz :^)


----------



## poldijk (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Jats,

very nice plants, seems autopot is working fine !

after one year of growth with soil, I want to enter in the hydro world!

I'm actually hesitating between NFT and autopot. what i like is the "single pot" hydro system, you can turn them for lighting every bud and of course no electricity !

I got some questions : 

-ph and EC is fluctuating?

- you are now at week 4, is the growth really different from soil growing? much bigger?

- when you sprout (i also do it in little jiffy pots), what is the next step? by knowing that the water comes from the bottom, the little plants are too small to go directly in a big autopot? 
I added a picture of what i sow :little plant->little pot at the beginning

- some people complain about over watering, no problem with that? the coir is really dry before the aquavalve runs again?

- do you know the airdome? it seems nice

thank for answering my questions and wish you a nice flowering

Poldijk


----------



## jats (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Poldijk
I'll try to answer your questions ,,,,,, I have found the ph is stable not sure about the EC as I don't have a meter for it... but the plants are fully rich dark green and looking lush,,so I guess there's no problems...
I am using coco and it is an amazing medium the growth is way more vigorous and is faster then soil for sure
I go from the jiffy's into a small pot filled with coir then from there into the autopots when they about a foot and a half or so tall... 
If you are using coco it will be a hydro system and you would not want it to totally dry out.... I will post some close up photos of the bowl etc in the next few dayze
it doesn't fully dry out in my set up...but I couldn't say how it would be with soil as I haven't tried it.............
I don't know the air dome but it looks kool.............. thanks ,,, I'll keep you posted :^)


----------



## jats (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey All ,,,, its week 5 and all is going gr8 guns... I took some clones form my girls b4 I throw the cycle to 12/12,, I took 4 from 2 of them and 3 from the smaller 1....
there has been an issue with mites,, eeeeeeeeeeeccckkk.. I only found a couple but I did a full scale blitz spraying everyone except the seedlings and the clones...... I have taken out the crates and replaced them with foam mats....to give my girls some more head space....so here's my new look grow room and my vigorous healthy girls...







they have grown massively even thou I took some clones












Ok here are the seedlings... I have transplanted them just today into coco 






And to answer some of your questions here are some shots of the autopots front and back,,,notice the water in the bowl... it seems to always stay around that level...ie the valve opens when the level drops below a certain point and lets in enough to keep it constant for the plant....





front





back....notice the water?


----------



## edsthreads (Aug 30, 2009)

Great stuff - I have just purchased a 1 x autopot system with 47 litre reservoir, soI'll be watching this thread with interest..


----------



## poldijk (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Jats,

thanks for your answer illustrated with some nice pictures.

week 5 : woua, they look like a little forest !

If I understood, with coco, it is never dry (as you show it with your last post) but it is not overwatering

*aquavalve*
now you are an autopot expert, I got the one million $ question : what is the condition for the aquavalve to give water again?????? because it is not like BLUMAT (with a soil/coco wet sensor) do you see the water coming every 2/3/4 days?

*sprouting*
you use little jiffy and transfer into the autopots when they about a foot and a half : do you hand water during this period?

*nutrient*
what nutrient do you use? you wrote you don't care about EC but you plants look really healthy

thanks for helping an autopot newbie !

Poldijk


----------



## jats (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Poldijk
Yes the coco is always wet but the plants are not over watered.... the guy who invented the autopots made them to be used with soil originally so I'm thinking they should work fine with it too...
I'm not sure about the blu mat,,I have never seen 1..... the smart valve lets the water in when the level has dropped below the valve 
I start in the jiffy pots and then transplant them into the small pots....once they are 1 and a half to 2 feet tall its time to transplant into autopots..... I hand water them untill they go into the autopots..once they are in they feed themsleves....
I use a 2 part hydro veg food at the moment...it is made in aus so I dont think you would have it in united kingdom or usa (but any good one would work great) 
Its not that I don't care about the EC ,,,I just don't have a meter...but because the system is not ebb and flow or reticulated at all it seems to remain stable...
I hope this helped...cheers and good luck with that :^)


----------



## jats (Aug 31, 2009)

here are my skunk clones


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 1, 2009)

Can you tell me after you transplant them into the autopots how long do you hand feed for?

I am starting mine off via DWC then will transfer them into the autopot (clay pebbles) when the plant is about foot & half tall... do I need to start hand feeding immediately or will the roots be established enough for them to go searching for the water at the bottom? Any help would be great..

I intetend to use PH'd damp clay pebbles when transplanting into the autopot


----------



## jats (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey edsthreads
I have not used the clay pebbles with the autopots...... I use coco and I only had to hand water once to get the system working but the coco is a wetter medium...my plants were also about 1 and a half/ 2 feet when I put them in..... I guess you would have to play it by ear so to speak.. I know that the autopots work well with the clay pebbles but that's about it... good luck with that :^)


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 2, 2009)

jats said:


> Hey edsthreads
> I have not used the clay pebbles with the autopots...... I use coco and I only had to hand water once to get the system working but the coco is a wetter medium...my plants were also about 1 and a half/ 2 feet when I put them in..... I guess you would have to play it by ear so to speak.. I know that the autopots work well with the clay pebbles but that's about it... good luck with that :^)


Thanks for your response - I guess coco holds more water than clay pebbles so it would be a bit easier to water/maintain..

I received the system today actually & just need clay pebbles to fill it with so waiting on a delivery for that then i'll try it out with my vegging plant when she's ready.. I might set up a drip sytem until the roots have taken.. Hmmmm decisions decisions! lol


----------



## jats (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey all ,,, I have just added this unique product into my system... I have not had the money to set up a co2 tank and all.....and have wondered if it really made a difference...so now I get to try without the massive expense,,,,yah..... so here it is check this out


----------



## jats (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey All ,,,,,,,,, I flipped the switches to 12/12 2 days ago...and they have started to really go nuts... here come the triffords....













there is no way I can fit them all into the shot now







and the seedlings 2 weeks old now






and the skunk clones they are 1 and a half weeks old now,,,, Looking ok but a little stressed out for some reason


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow.. looks like I did the right thing by ordering my Autopot.. Your plants are gonna be massive if they have only been flowering for 2 days! They must be what? nearly 3 feet already? looking damn healthy though sista good stuff.. will be checking on their progress..


----------



## jats (Sep 6, 2009)

yep.... about 3 and a half ft......they will prob be around 6ft when they have reached full height.....we will see :^D


----------



## poldijk (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Jats,

everything is under control !

welcome to Edsthreads, a new autopot user like me !

I'm actually waiting for my autopot. I made some cutting on mothers (white widow and hindu kush from sensiseed) and make them growing into coco.


3 feet and a half... will you have enough high to let them grow until 6 feet?

it is turning into outdoor session! you will get a montain of weed... 

tell me if you don't succed to smoke everything 

*CO²*
I heard that CO² pils are not working at all because CO² is eaten by the leaves only, not by the roots.
CO² tank is really expensive, other solutions are candle (not very secure), yeast (not very efficient) or carbonic ice (the best choice : secure, cheap and efficient).

*starter question :*
I use Bionova coco brick that I let in water (PH 5.5 to get 5.8 at the end). ->pic one 

my cutting are showing their first root (in jiffy pots, I will use coco jiffy next time) and I put them in bigger pot with this fresh wet coco. ->pic two

the coco is still wet but without nutrient. do you think I have to give water+ nutrient now as the leaves look not very green? ->pic 3&4 : PH &EC of my nutrient solution.

thanks for your advices

wish you a nice flowering
Poldijk


----------



## jats (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Plodjik
The co2 is added to water in a bucket with the room closed up and releases into the air,,,so it can be used by the plant....I would not feed it to the plant via water because the roots use o2 not co2.... I think this tuff could be good...its cheap at least
I do have the space for them to grow over 6 ft but I like to keep them about that height...
I think your clones look ready to start feeding....good job they look gr8 and your levels look fine to me............. :^)


----------



## jats (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey All 
I just set up another 600w hps in my flower room.... they needed to spread out a bit so I have set up the other light and moved them around... the Triffords are here...













and the clones are showing vigorous root action after 2 weeks


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking really good... they are gonna be so big! mine triple in size when I flower so I reckon with your 600w HPS I think you're looking at over 6ft per plant!.. did you intend to veg so they were that big?

Also, I have had my plant in my autopot since Friday (5 days) I am hand watering until the roots have made there way towards the bottom of the pot.. how long after you put your plants in the autopots did yours start feeding themselves?


----------



## jats (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey edsthreads ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Yep I LOVE big plants....that's why I got the autopots.... I should have plenty of space for them but I can always tie them down a little if I need to..
I use coco and I only had to water them once and they were away....coco is really great stuff...it seems to work really well.... good luck with you plants :^)


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 10, 2009)

jats said:


> Hey edsthreads ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Yep I LOVE big plants....that's why I got the autopots.... I should have plenty of space for them but I can always tie them down a little if I need to..
> I use coco and I only had to water them once and they were away....coco is really great stuff...it seems to work really well.... good luck with you plants :^)


Thats great, I think I will try using coco next time as the roots are taking AGES to get to the bottom in the clay pebbles & I think I'll veg for a bit longer so the roots are roughly the length of the autopot.. the coco seems to be working wonders for you..

Do you use coco bricks expanded in water or ready made coco?


----------



## jats (Sep 10, 2009)

I use ph and calcium buffered coco,(that comes loose in a bag)....because there is no run off in the system it is better to use a buffered brand even thou its more expensive (it will stop any nutrient lockout)... I have been reading the coco thread and there are people who swear it gets better over multiple grows and by the 3rd grow they are getting awesome results and massive buds from it.... you should check it out.....but don't worry about the clay pellets because once the roots have grown the system works well from what I hear..... :^)


----------



## Upandown (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi jats! Lovin ya thread!! Am a first timer! An I am about 2 start growing in the same system as u. But lookin at your grow room an setup as got me thinkin. I havnt got the singel autopots av got the 0.5/1.0m trays that can fit up to 5pots but am just useing 2 pots in each. So I'll av 8 clones in 4 trays under 2 600 watt lights. Do u fink I will need more light? If how much? 
I hope not coz the outlet fan can't cope wid more then 2 600watts!!


----------



## jats (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey upandown ,,,welcome to the site.... you will have plenty of light with 2 x 600w ...for 8 plants,, easy.... I am using 2 x 600w for 3 plants at the moment but could fit in at least 3 or 4 more biggys ..... so I think you'll have no problem with 8 smaller plants...good luck with that... :^)


----------



## Upandown (Sep 11, 2009)

Haha nice1 girl I woz scared that I might av to buy a new bigger fan an more lights! I get my little girls taday!! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Upandown (Sep 11, 2009)

1 more question jats! Wot temperature do u av ya grow room when lights r on an when they're off?? Thanks 4 ya help


----------



## jats (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey upandown ,,,, my flower room is warm about 25 degrees in the lights on and lights off it gets kinda cold cause we're still in winter going on to spring...in summer it gets hot but that's another story


----------



## Upandown (Sep 11, 2009)

25 degrees it is!! Do u av da website for da co2 enricha? Is it expensive an do u rate it??!!
Today I checked the ph of my coco an it woz high so I flushed it wid some ph'ed water till the run off woz inbetween 5.5-6.0ph have I done the right thing or have I tucked it up??


----------



## jats (Sep 11, 2009)

hey upandown ,,,,,I found the c02 enricha at a garden shop.... coincidently its the shop run by the autopot man,, Jim (in Aus).... I am sure you can order stuff online from him ,,or google it and maybe you can buy straight from the makers... my ph is around 6.5 and the plants are loving it... I don't know if you've tucked up or not ( prob not) or if I'm the 1 who is tucking up...only time will tell,I guess.... and good luck with your plants... :^)


----------



## Upandown (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice1 jats uv bin a big help!!!
Just 1more Q: I've just made some covers out of tinfoil 2 cover da coco ta stop it dryin out as fast (bit fiddley)
Do I need them? 

Dis site is life saver/weed saver!!!


----------



## jats (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey upandown ,,, no ,,ditch the tin foil ,,,there's no need for it and it will burn your plants....good luck with that :^)


----------



## Upandown (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank fuck4 da it woz fuckin blindin!!! 
I hope u don't mind me askin u questions an not searching thm! It's coz thers bout a 100 answers 4each qustion!!
An I want plants like yours!!!!! BIG1S!! Lol


----------



## jats (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey All ,,,,,,, Its been 1 and a half weeks since I flipped the switch...and my girls are growing,growing,growing.....


















X-citing stuff 

and the seedlings and clones are all doing ok.......






I've started potting up the clones


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 17, 2009)

lookin nice & bushy there jats... good stuff.. just flipped mine to 12/12 yesterday & put in my grow tent


----------



## jats (Sep 17, 2009)

Yep ,,, bushy as ----..... they are going so ballistic now... I'll post some more photos on the weekend... good luck with your plants edsthreads ... I hope they don't get too big for the tent... :^)


----------



## jats (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey All,,,, howzitgoing,, I hope you all are keeping your kool in this crazy world we share.. its 2 and a half weeks since I flipped the switch on my girlz and oh my........

















and the clones are all in their new pots and doing gr8






and the seedlings have been tipped the last couple of dayz and are a




little shocked but they'll get over it soon enough


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow Jats lots of lovely bud sites there.. you are gonna have one helluva harvest .. only about 6 weeks to go now!


----------



## jats (Sep 20, 2009)

I know.... I can hardly wait... :^)


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 20, 2009)

jats said:


> I know.... I can hardly wait... :^)


 great grow bro how many oz,s do u think ul get from them 3 plants bro


----------



## jats (Sep 20, 2009)

123petey999 said:


> great grow bro how many oz,s do u think ul get from them 3 plants bro


Hey Petey ,,,, thankz I'm kinda pleased with it myself... at a guess,, I'll get over a pound.... 1 of the tricks is to support the branches so they can produce more buddage ..... oh,,and I'm your sis not your bro,,.... :^)


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 21, 2009)

jats said:


> Hey Petey ,,,, thankz I'm kinda pleased with it myself... at a guess,, I'll get over a pound.... 1 of the tricks is to support the branches so they can produce more buddage ..... oh,,and I'm your sis not your bro,,.... :^)


 lmao sori darlin so are u english love ur plants


----------



## stonedar (Sep 21, 2009)

Dude! you grow like a girl! j/k AWESOME show thanks for posting it, even if you aren't a dude. good to see autopots in action, again thanks for posting.


----------



## poldijk (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Jats,

man, you will be ready to sell your plants as christmas trees...

I'm not worring about my choice : autopot + coco looks like a very good idea !

you are now blum + 3weeks : I presume no males

wish you heavy harvest

remark : about your CO² enricha, I warned you about giving CO² to the roots (sorry, you are not such a newbie!). so you have to launch pils when the extractor is off? how many pils a day?

Poldijk


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 21, 2009)

The yellowing on the bottom leaves of your seedlings indicates that they need more nitrogen. Up the nitrogen a little bit and watch those babies turn nice and green again instead of pale looking. The big plants look excellent though man keep up the wonderful work


----------



## jats (Sep 21, 2009)

stonedar said:


> Dude! you grow like a girl! j/k AWESOME show thanks for posting it, even if you aren't a dude. good to see autopots in action, again thanks for posting.


HAHAHAHAHAH,,, thanks,,, I think


----------



## jats (Sep 21, 2009)

poldijk said:


> Hi Jats,
> 
> man, you will be ready to sell your plants as christmas trees
> 
> ...


----------



## jats (Sep 21, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> The yellowing on the bottom leaves of your seedlings indicates that they need more nitrogen. Up the nitrogen a little bit and watch those babies turn nice and green again instead of pale looking. The big plants look excellent though man keep up the wonderful work


Thanks Tom ,,, I have actually started feeding them a couple of days ago .... these are my first seedlings in co co so was a little unsure about when to start feeding them... but they are on the program now....


----------



## jats (Sep 22, 2009)

123petey999 said:


> lmao sori darlin so are u english love ur plants


no problem  .. I am English ,,in the sence that I was born in England.... but was taken to the other side of the planet soon after and haven't been back since...... Thankz I LOVE them too


----------



## axxewraith (Sep 22, 2009)

Excellent!

Sub'd.


----------



## Knickers (Sep 22, 2009)

Good to see some nice big Aussie grown plants, subscribed!

Where'd you source the orginals? I'm a bit over my bagseed...lol


----------



## jats (Sep 22, 2009)

Knickers said:


> Good to see some nice big Aussie grown plants, subscribed!
> 
> Where'd you source the orginals? I'm a bit over my bagseed...lol


Hey Knickers ,,,,,,,,,,, I got the clones from a m8 how got them from a m8 who got them from someone else who was selling clones... they were going for $150 but we got them for half price.... an excellent investment they have turned out to be.... but I also grow from seed and have some mothers on the boil ... I would suggest you order some from a seed bank,if you can't get hold of clones... I have never had a problem with ordering seeds...


----------



## Knickers (Sep 22, 2009)

Any banks you could suggest? Are you super cautious/stealthy when ordering? I haven't ordered seeds before and not too sure how many precautions are necessary.

Thanks for the help! Also what nutes are you using?


----------



## jats (Sep 22, 2009)

don't use your own name and don't get them sent to the place you are going to grow in... and you should be fine.... most of the established seed banks are fine to use I've even got my seeds when I've ordered from the cheap sites ((cannabisseeds.com)) but if you want the great stable genetics buy from seedsman,,,they have heaps of breeders on their books... I'm using THC A and B for flowering... :^)


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 22, 2009)

jats said:


> no problem  .. I am English ,,in the sence that I was born in England.... but was taken to the other side of the planet soon after and haven't been back since...... Thankz I LOVE them too


 lol so how long av u bin growin


----------



## jats (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Petey ,,,,, I have been growing outdoor for over twenty years ((on and off)),,,, but indoor only 2 years..... its been a lot to get my head around but I am finally making some progress.. :^)


----------



## Knickers (Sep 22, 2009)

jats said:


> don't use your own name and don't get them sent to the place you are going to grow in... and you should be fine.... most of the established seed banks are fine to use I've even got my seeds when I've ordered from the cheap sites ((cannabisseeds.com)) but if you want the great stable genetics buy from seedsman,,,they have heaps of breeders on their books... I'm using THC A and B for flowering... :^)


Where can I find info on THC nutes? Google isnt helping me


----------



## jats (Sep 22, 2009)

here's a photo of the label .. I get ie from my local hydro shop ...its run by 2 Dutch brothers who claim it is their own product....but I'm sure ,,if you can't get your hands on it there are plenty of other brands to choose from that would work just as well....


----------



## Knickers (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you use any additives? Molases?


----------



## jats (Sep 23, 2009)

no molasses is for soil growers... I don't grow in soil,,anymore


----------



## poldijk (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Jats,

As Knickers, I don't know THC A+B. Google says a lot about THC but not regarding Total Horticultural concentrate

I use flora series from GHE, well known in hydro.
Seems it works good in coco, with a good PH buffer.

As I told you, my young girls were not very happy : yellow head and leaves, plants beginning to die...
I know my mistake : the first hand water in little pot was without nuts...

This is an error of soil grower : never nut before 3week because nuts are already in the soil.
-> no nuts in the coco!!!!!!!

second hand water direclty in autopot with nuts but they really suffered.

I think now they are alive as you can see on the picture. we can see the head is green again but we can see below the head that they had a hard time...

see the pics below + my grow room (autopot/ drybox/ mother+cut)

-> the cut (northernlight + white diesel from sensiseeds) are for my second box where I will do a grow 100% soil because I'm a coco newbie as you can see and I want to have something to smoke if I fail the coco project

Bye

Poldijk


----------



## jats (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Plodijk,,,,,, I know.... I made the same "mistake" with my seedlings they were the first ones I have grown in co co and I did'nt start feeding mine until week 3 but prob should have started in week 2.... still we live and learn... it looks to me like your plants are over the worst of it..and they look like lovely plants too......I like the look of your setup too.. your mother looks like a yummy mummy to me.... hopefully its smooth sailing from here.... I think you will Love co co as much as I do,, once you have finished your grow with it.. :^)


----------



## Knickers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey jatz re molasses, I believe it can also be used in hydro/aero with good results. It's about proving the carbs and micro nutes to your plants, especially mid flower. Not sure of quantities for autopots but I
sure the info is out there. I also think because coco is an organic medium the microbes in the molasses may be of some benefit?


----------



## jats (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Knickers,,,, I'm kinda scared of using it....so at this point I'm going to follow my intuition and leave it alone....


----------



## Knickers (Sep 23, 2009)

Fair enough!

How do you treat your water? RO?

Pic updates?


----------



## jats (Sep 23, 2009)

its tap water..... the ph is around 6.5 constantly,,,and I haven't changed the res since I set it up(( I add about 18 litres water/food every 3 days or so))...I just started adding flower food about a week after I flipped the switches and keep an eye on the levels... Because the water is not recycled it is possible for me to manage it this way ..oh I'll have some more pics up on sunday.....and oh my.......are they ever taking off.... :^)


----------



## Knickers (Sep 23, 2009)

6.5 is as alkaline as I would like my water to be. Does coco grow better with a higher pH? What's the ppm of your tap water?


----------



## jats (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey All...... Its 3 1/2 weeks since I flipped the switch on my girlz......and they are starting to chunk up a bit now as well as still growing about 3 inches a day.... I can virtually see them growing...beautiful 





































and the clones and seedlings are all doing really well now...that I've started feeding them....












the seedlings did freak out a bit....but they are getting better everyday.....


----------



## jats (Sep 25, 2009)

Knickers said:


> 6.5 is as alkaline as I would like my water to be. Does coco grow better with a higher pH? What's the ppm of your tap water?


 I think coco can handle up to 7..... I'm not sure about the tap water ppm because a friend has the meter at his place ((he's had it for a couple of wks now ,,I should get it back))
but I have measured it and it was within the exceptable levels,,,1600..? I think... I'll measure it again when I get my meter back and let you know...


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 26, 2009)

jats said:


> I think coco can handle up to 7..... I'm not sure about the tap water ppm because a friend has the meter at his place ((he's had it for a couple of wks now ,,I should get it back))
> but I have measured it and it was within the exceptable levels,,,1600..? I think... I'll measure it again when I get my meter back and let you know...


I don't think your tap water is 1600 ppm dude, that seems crazy high. My tap water is 120 out of the faucet. The plants are looking incredible though dude, you are killing it


----------



## jats (Sep 26, 2009)

I am a little confused about where I pulled that number from,,,but I'll get back to it in the nxt day or so.... HAHAHAH I can't believe you called me dude twice....LOL


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 26, 2009)

stunning progress jats.. really incredible growth.. I will be using coco next time for sure! I am not having the same results from using clay pebbles.


----------



## jats (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey edsthreads....... I know,,,what a plant.....they said it was a super skunk ((the peep who sold the clones))......a very vigorous grower....and teamed with the autopots and the coco a winning combo....... :^D


----------



## jats (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey All.....its trimming time....cleared up the little stuff underneath the plants


----------



## jats (Sep 28, 2009)

jats said:


> Hey All...... Its 3 1/2 weeks since I flipped the switch on my girlz......and they are starting to chunk up a bit now as well as still growing about 3 inches a day.... I can virtually see them growing...beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm bumping these pics...... enjoy


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 29, 2009)

well worth a bump jats! I'm amazed how well they are doing.. I think I have a either the wrong growing medium or the plant is genetically not the best (although I got my seeds from sensi) Tell me, what nutes do you use jats? apologies if you have already answered this one.. I'm wondering if I can continue to use my nutes but with coco next time instead of clay pebbles? (I use 'Ferro' nutes from Holland) You have already converted me to autopots & now I will use coco next time! Any advice for a coco noob?


----------



## jats (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Edsthreads ,,,,, I'm using advanced nutrients bloom food and veg food for the clones,seedlings and the veg stage of my girls....its not esp for coco and I feed at half strength....there is a photo of the containers a couple of pages back... when I run out I'm going to get the coco specific nutrients as I'm sure they will work even better ..... my plants are very vigorous and it does have a lot to do with the coco but also the super skunk genetics.... I think ... :^)


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 30, 2009)

jats said:


> Hey Edsthreads ,,,,, I'm using advanced nutrients bloom food and veg food for the clones,seedlings and the veg stage of my girls....its not esp for coco and I feed at half strength....there is a photo of the containers a couple of pages back... when I run out I'm going to get the coco specific nutrients as I'm sure they will work even better ..... my plants are very vigorous and it does have a lot to do with the coco but also the super skunk genetics.... I think ... :^)


I will probably do the same then..I'm guessing you do that (half strength nutes) as the coco holds the nutrients better than other mediums?.. I will look into coco specific nutrients.. although I have over £300 of Ferro nutes that I have to use up first!

Oh yeah.. what type of coco are you using? Just a regular one like Canna Coco? & did you add any other mediums like perlite etc?


----------



## jats (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm using a fully rinsed and ph and ca and mg buffered coco...made by www.dutchglory.com............ I did'nt buy it online,,it was at my local hydro shop.... I'd say it was the same as cana.. 
the half strength feeding is because in the autopots there is no run off so it makes sense not to build up the levels too much.... the nutrients are used more efficiently then in feed to waste systems .... this is my 2nd grow with coco and I'm still using up my old nutrients too....but they have worked gr8....
this is a photo of my 1st grow with coco ((using feed to waste)) and skunk at 5 1/2 weeks in flower


----------



## mma (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice grow jats. Those are some big girls.
I'm a RTW coco grower and I love the stuff.
I have used the auto pots as well, but with perlite and with good results.

Check out OziMagic organic products. They compliment the coco wonderfully & are available locally.


----------



## jats (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi mma ,,,good to meet another autopot grower ,,did u use prelite alone or mixed with coco..? thankz for the tip about Ozimagic..... :^)


----------



## Knickers (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice looking ladis jatz! Gimme a clone! ;D


----------



## jats (Oct 3, 2009)

I just want to say that my girlz are looking awesome....they are tucked in for the night at the minute but 1st thing 2mozza I will post some more pikkiz....
oh sorry Knickers ,,no can do.. but why don't you join the AUSSIE GROWERS thread that I started 2day....for the fun of it,,, and for the excellent chance of checking out some home grown talent....... :^)


----------



## jats (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey All....just blazing a phat one......hope you are too ....... Its been 4 1/2 wks since I flipped the switch on my girls....they have finely stopped growing up now and are growing out now.....chunking right up and getting a frosty covering of crystals.... BEAUTIFUL....
























looking nice huh......
and the seedlings and clones are going great guns...awesome stuff


----------



## jats (Oct 3, 2009)

I jus realised there was some blurry arse photos in that lot... try these


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 3, 2009)

hey mate im a aussie grower to. did you make your own res or did you just use the one that came with the auto pots?

also how do you go about hooking more than one single auto pot up can you please explain how you put your system together an what you used

do you use any vermiculite in you coco so it aint so dense an easier for root growth?


----------



## jats (Oct 4, 2009)

hey jzs... lets see now... yes I put my own res together ...its a 250 litre one..massive
there is a main hose running from the res and the individual pots are connected via smaller hoses which are pugged in by you where you want them.....you cut the lengths you will need them...and you fill up the res and your away it feeds the water/nutrients to the plants as they need it via gravity ...very simple and easy...even I could put it together  you will get all the tubes etc you need from who ever sells you the autopots... I use the coco on its own..because I want to try recycling it.... good luck with that


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 4, 2009)

jats said:


> hey jzs... lets see now... yes I put my own res together ...its a 250 litre one..massive
> there is a main hose running from the res and the individual pots are connected via smaller hoses which are pugged in by you where you want them.....you cut the lengths you will need them...and you fill up the res and your away it feeds the water/nutrients to the plants as they need it via gravity ...very simple and easy...even I could put it together  you will get all the tubes etc you need from who ever sells you the autopots... I use the coco on its own..because I want to try recycling it.... good luck with that


 
so you just connect the smaller hoses that come with the auto pot into a main hose?

how did you do it look like you just drilled a hole an then siliconed the smaller hose onto the bigger one or did you
use gromets?


----------



## jats (Oct 4, 2009)

its way simpler than siliconing anything.... its more like a grommet ,,I guess ... you would prob use the same stuff to set up a drip feed system... I'll take some photos 2mozza and show you ...


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 4, 2009)

sweet thanks man.

would't mind doing that system looks nice an easy to maintain


----------



## jats (Oct 4, 2009)

just so you know.....I'm not bragging or nothing....but I'm a woman.....you can still call me man though........


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 4, 2009)

jats said:


> just so you know.....I'm not bragging or nothing....but I'm a woman.....you can still call me man though........


Lol I never knew, the sig helps to clear things up. Keep up the awesome growing 
I am guessing that you have heard of mblaze? Here is a link to his threads: https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=5234805
He is another aussie grower who grows monster trees such as yourself


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 4, 2009)

when you gonna have those pics up mate?

how much did you pay for your autopots each?


----------



## jats (Oct 4, 2009)

the res






the connections




























kind of speaks for itself,,,if you study it


I suggest buying them from the maker in springdale Melb, victoria....google them and you will find them,,,,he does online or phone orders and will post them anywhere... the 12 inch pots are around $70 each


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 4, 2009)

ok thanks for that cheers, 

they are 80 at my local store so after postage bout the same i recon

so where you join to main hose there those lilttle screw in things aint they?


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 4, 2009)

if any one is thinking of doing the same as jats i found a similar system that could be customized and it's cheap postage prolly be the most expenssive part

http://www.hydrocentre.com.au/network/index.html


----------



## jats (Oct 4, 2009)

Yep ....you screw them in with a tool that you should get with the pots when you buy them.... good luck with that.. I think you will love them as much as I do


----------



## jats (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Tom ,,, I couldn't use the link you gave me but I'll search for it...sounds Gr8


----------



## jats (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey All.......I am gutted.................my girlz have all gone hermie ........... 

A m8 and I bought the clones 2gether...and halfed them ,,I got 5 he got 5....I flowered 4 of mine and kept 1 as a mother.... the 4 that flowered did have 1 or 2 that turned herm in the last 2 weeks but only on the biggest fattest buds ((there was no seeds))... I was thinking it was something I did,,,

but I still followed my intuition and planted some seeds so I could start working towards a stable mother...anyhows my m8 had these 3 clones from his batch "spare" so I figgered I would grow them out while I got my shit together with my new mums.....

I have no idea what has gone wrong,,, its completely dark in my flower room in the dark part of the 12/12..and I have pulled off a non hermie grow with different plants when I was still working it all out....

I am going to continue this grow until they are done....and make bubble hash

at least they are the only plants in there at the moment..... my m8 is looking into other people experience's with this clone...
I was so impressed but her vigour but now I just have to suck it up..((fuckin hermie bitches))..make the best off it and look on the bright side ((they were the only plants in there and now I get to make primo hash from the buds insteed of the kiff))

I'm kinda depressed to because we were going to use her as our main plant in our guerrilla grow,,but now I don't want to risk it....and there is no time to wait for the new mothers.....BUMMED about that....but at least we found out now and not after all the hard work...

I gotta get BLAZED  and then I'm gonna play some netball ,,Those Bitches better get out of my way


----------



## edsthreads (Oct 7, 2009)

jats said:


> Hey All.......I am gutted.................my girlz have all gone hermie ...........
> 
> A m8 and I bought the clones 2gether...and halfed them ,,I got 5 he got 5....I flowered 4 of mine and kept 1 as a mother.... the 4 that flowered did have 1 or 2 that turned herm in the last 2 weeks but only on the biggest fattest buds ((there was no seeds))... I was thinking it was something I did,,,
> 
> ...


Damn!! that's rotten luck Jats!! like you say you can still get some primo bubblehash from that lot.. hermie weed is okay to smoke but obviously not as potent as a pure fem... If it's any consolation I am scrapping my current grow & starting again with the coco this time the clay pebbles just aren't sucking up the nutes very well...

Back to square one..


----------



## jats (Oct 7, 2009)

I console myself looking at the cyrstals and thinking about wott AWESOME hash they will make...heres a couple of pollinated bud shots... at least my seedlings are almost ready to start taking clones and I have some primo seeds that arrived a couple of dayze ago...White Russian and Super Skunk...so in a few months I'll have some amazing mothers .. onwards and upwards


----------



## Knickers (Oct 7, 2009)

Tragic... but it happens I guess. Like you said, it's going to make some great hash 

Best of luck next time round, and keep updating for sure.


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 8, 2009)

that sucks jats they looked awesome.

the mother must of been hermie aint the chances of getting more the one hermie pretty low


----------



## jats (Oct 8, 2009)

not if all three cuttings come from a hermie...... its fucked because there is someone selling these unstable plants in Melbs and they are making heaps of cash from them... bad product..... it all reinforces for me the simple adage:: if you want a job done properly,,,do it yourself.... I'm focusing on making mothers now.... 
I am going to let the grow finish......and make hash


----------



## jats (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm all enthusiastic again...!!! Woo Hoo......... 
the reason..? I have finally hooked up a electrician who is a grower and a good m8 of a m8..... and he is going to upgrade my grow room with a control box with numerous heavy duty timers built in,that can handle a big load drawing at once.....and all the tricky installations I have put off...eg the air input device properly installed in a better place...ready for summer......
and he wants to give me a crontic clone.....sweet....

bad things happen,,,,good things happen.... life goes on...
oh and I'm still picking flowers off like crazy.....

My m8 who I'm doing the outdoor grow with still wants to forge ahead with it...and try some revert or some such hormone product on the clones..... I am keen to make the best out of a bad situation,,, but have this feeling that we will probably end up making LOADS OF HASH ((like pounds of it))....oh well things could be way worse ,,so I'm feeling better....

still
when ever I watch the news on tv,,I feel lucky and blessed in this life....


----------



## jats (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey All howzitgoing......its been a hectic and disappointing week... but I am bouncing back
I am extending my veg area to pump up my seedlings...I've hung a 400 w hps up and lined the walls with white. so I can start harvesting clones and see how many females there are......heres some photos of my progress so far


















and I'll pump up the mothers abit so I can take a heap more cuttings from the nl#5/haze


----------



## captiankush (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice, a dedicated veg area is on my to do list! Looks good!


----------



## jats (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey All ,,, howzitgoing... I'm persevering with the grow...its 5 1/2 weeks since I flipped the switch 
































I'll end up with something nice


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 11, 2009)

looks sweet nice veg room i dnt think i'll ever worry about a veg room.
i got a lilttle clone setup that will do me i wanna keep my setup lowkey


----------



## jats (Oct 11, 2009)

You say that now.......
when I started growing indoors I planted my seeds before I was ready eg... I had not built the rooms in my shed yet....
I was growing those 1st plants under a table,covered by white sheets...as the plants got bigger I put bricks under the table legs....they were about 5 bricks high and almost swaying in the breeze before I got them in the rooms..... I LOVE my shed and my grow spaces


----------



## jats (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey All.....online buying kicks arse..... I've ordered my bubble bags and zip mesh bag .....and am looking into mini washing machines..... I will defiantly be making good use of this stuff at the end of this harvest and many more harvests to come ((hopefully with kiff or seedless buds next time))...that said,,, I am a little pessimistic about our outdoor getting seeds ..... but what the heck when you can make Hash... I do LOVE it..... can hardly wait ((to make the Hash)) 

I'm also really looking forward to going bush with the outdoor....just to get out of town and into nature ....with a venture like guerrilla growing,,so much is left to random chance that you need to let it go almost as you are doing the work and planning for the future,,tending your little garden in the wild...there are many things that can fuk up...animals,water,hermies and bush fires to name a few .... its a very zen endeavour..... I'll start up a grow dairy for that after the week end when we start striking the clones 
I have been researching reverting hermies,,, the durry is still out on weather it can really be done.... but I think I need to start a thread on my own experiences with trying it .. I'm going to post some individual photos of the seedlings soon to introduce my potential mothers ....they are really thriving under the hps and will be ready for taking clones in about a week.... for the next 2 or 3 weeks of my life I will be caring for over 100 clones .....wish me luck :^)


----------



## jats (Oct 15, 2009)

ok ...so a bit of time on my hands..... let me introduce the contenders for mother of the V room awards






BB 1 ^






nl O 1 ^






nlO 2






nlO 3






nlO 4






BB 2






nl O 5






nlO 6






BB 3


I think I may have mixed the numbers up.... I'll fix it if I have..... these are all in coco and are about 6 weeks old now.....hopefully some females


----------



## jats (Oct 15, 2009)

the BB are "supposed" big bud from cannabisseeds.com and the nl O's are seeds I "bred" myself from a nl#5/haze male and a Orange bud female......the nl O's are showing abit of variation.... a couple of them seem more sativa then the others...... I'm kinda going for nl O 1,2 and 5 at the minute (( 2 be females))


----------



## inked (Oct 15, 2009)

unlucky on your grow.....was lookin good to!! i'm wondering if i have the same luck, is this the sign of a hermie? if so all my skunk No1 from feminized seeds are the same, gutted


----------



## jats (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey inked.....yep,,,it was bad luck for me...
.but for you.? I think not...that looks to me like a nice fat juicy female calyx ......I could be wrong....but I feel like I've been picking those little male flowers off mine for dayze.....hang on ,, I have been


----------



## inked (Oct 15, 2009)

haha!! thanks for the reply, just posted the same pic in the newbie section and got the all clear!! i'm looking forward to your next journal as i am interested in the auto-pots, they seem tobe workin great for you! after doing some homework tho i realized they would not fit up my attic hatch so i've opted for 15ltr air-pots next time around as they come in a flat pack form...Thanks again


----------



## jats (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey All...... big changes afoot here.... I've just had the purpose built power box installed in my flower room..... Woo Hoo .......give myself a clap....its only been 2 years since I've needed it... I did have to find someone I could trust...

heres a snap of the new box....doesnt look real fancy ,,but who's gonna see it..? no one but me and my guy.....







and here's a snap of 1 of 3 ok looking buds that aren't full of seeds


----------



## jats (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey All...... its been 6.5 weeks since I flipped the switch on these girls.... this week I am gonna flush them and will prob harvest next weekend...... my naughty cat almost fell/jumped in the res while I was taking photos today... I got one of him just before he jumped up on it ((then I had to scope him out with the other hand and I could'nt get one of him on it,,lucky the plastic cover is on it))..... 
HaHaHaHa little sucker....hes like my shadow sometimes and just has to get involved with whatever I'm doing...































that him tucked in next to the res...notice the plastic cover...






"I'm not doing nothing"






Just before lift off....HaHaHaHaHaHa













and one of the clone trays we cut last night.... I will start a new journal for these in the next couple of weeks ...they are for our outdoor grow






theres over 50 in there


----------



## jats (Oct 17, 2009)

and the veg room is going off.....!!!!
I will transplant all my seedlings today this is them at the minute


----------



## jats (Oct 18, 2009)

my seedlings have now been transplanted twice in their short life... I'm going to molest them next week end.....


----------



## jats (Oct 21, 2009)

its been 4 dayze since I transplanted the seedlings...in a couple of dayze I will be taking clones.....they did not seem to be at all phazed by the transplant....just keeping on trucking along.... I took a couple of photos with the hps turned off to show their nice green colour but the hps light from the flower room tainted it abit


----------



## jats (Oct 23, 2009)

its been a week since we cut the clones,,,and they are looking perky.... there is heaps in there..and we are doing it my m8's way and leaving heaps of leaves on them...


----------



## jats (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey All......

2day is the day....its 7 1/2 weeks since I flipped the switch on my Lady Boyz 

I am gonna cut them down tonite....been drinking plain h2O all week..... its been a journey......thanks for hanging in there with me everyone... I have some more little plants budding that are clones off these plants... I am gonna see them through at my m8's place and my flower room is going to temporarily be a veg room...((for about 2 weeks)).....I will be doing another autopot grow after that...so you can tune in to that if you like... I am about to start another journal for the outdoor grow so keep your eyes pealed.... thanks again for coming alone for the ride  
but its not completely over yet because I will make hash with these girls and take youz all along on that trip ....in a coupla weeks or so... aaahh what the heck,, I'll involve youz in the drying and curing process too 
here are the last photos 

































and the seedlings are gonna be cloned the nxt day or so too.... serves me rite for putting things off... I get to do it all at once


----------



## Knickers (Oct 26, 2009)

Well good work I say. Pity about the hermies that's all.


----------



## inked (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey, how much water roughly do they have daily? i've just switched to coco, i wanted to use auto pots also but didnt have the room for the res.......could i just feed them more regular in coco to get the same speed of growth as u? yours seem real big for only 4 weeks and im just wondering if its down to the auto pots feeding them more regular, if so surely i can do the same by hand??


----------



## jats (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Knickers,,,good luck with your grow. 
Hey inked.... my Lady Boyz ((the plants I just harvested)) were about 3/4weeks old when I got them....then I vegged them another 5 or so wks b4 I flipped the switch on them,so they had plenty of time to get that big.. 
hand watering with coco works gr8 and that is how I 1st grew with it,,I used to feed them about 4 litres each a day,,not sure about the exactly how much they use now...the system is different as there is no run off so they use a lot less... I use the atuopots because I don't want to do all that work anymore..... hope this helped....

ok I'll post some after harvest photos and 1 of my budding skunk clones













the spoils hanging in my little dark room













they have only had a fan leaf trim down...because I am going to make hash so I don't need to make them look nice....


----------



## jats (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey All ... I hope life is treating youz with tenderness....
the buds are still drying but will be ready to be jarred up in the next couple of days.... meanwhile I have been X-peramenting with making the bubble hash out of leaf and kiff I have had kicking around.... my 1st lot was greenish because I had the machine set to normal and the agitation was too intense... heres a photo of the 1st green lot and the 2nd lot which looks a lot browner,,and I gotta tell you I have not smoked such nice hash for yonkas  I'm blazing







and the brown stuff 






I have moved my res to the other side of the room,,so all the maintenance/food and power are contained...my space is huge now...I will be slowly filling it as the clones come on line 







the masses of clones I am trying to keep alive 







and the poor insect bomb damaged seedlings ,,,etc I have thrown everything into the flower room,,as it will be a veg room until dec


----------



## jats (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey All,,, I hope all is gr8 for youz 

the sk is almost dry ,,and my hash making has improved a lot,,since last week.... I have made a small batch of gumby hash too....

now the thing is with gumby... you end up with a larger amount but it is not such good qaulity as the bubble ,,,my opinion 
some photos for youz






almost dry...another day I'd say

and the gumby hash process 





















wott I ended up with,,,which in bubble hash language is the combination of these three grades of hash 





and this stuff which I don't even think gets one stoned 






and I'm keeping my outdoor guerrilla dream alive  along with all these clones


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 7, 2009)

do you just hand your lights down vertically or something? with no shade?


----------



## jats (Nov 7, 2009)

sorry...? 
oh the hps..? yep I did that one because of space issues in the little veg space...and ventilation issues too..... hanging vertically with out a shade stops the plants copping the extra heat,,, that a shade will focus downward
I should have all that sorted in about a month or so...
when I get my aircon installed ....


----------



## Knickers (Nov 7, 2009)

Installing an AC or just using a portable? For some reason I thought you were looking at portable ones?


----------



## jats (Nov 7, 2009)

a split system...proper air con


----------



## jats (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey All ....Wooo Hooo the summer is here 

a clone update for youz...













got over half of them in dirt and it looks like we may lose 1 or 2 of them...if that... sooo a motley crew to be sure,,,but survivors all
and the new veg room at week 2 ,,,everyone is bouncing back after the traumas of the past few weeks


----------



## Knickers (Nov 7, 2009)

youre awesome  i love it


----------



## jats (Nov 13, 2009)

at least some things were loving the heat wave......







been smoking the seedie heads,,,,making me kinda sleepy  ...they will make gr8 hash...... but still............... 
I'm looking forward to putting these babies into flower and moving onwards and upwards.... I'm gonna crack out the autopots soon,,,for the next transplanting ... do youz think I should start another journal ?? or keep building on this one..? I will deff start another for the out door... 
Anyhows...Peace 

oh.....yeah Almost forgot my clone babies,,,almost all of them are in dirt now and in about a week will go outside to start their journey with the sun and the earth...how frickin X-citing


----------



## 2rusty (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey jats looks like your keeping busy lol cant wait to see the pics of the outdoor grow.
How do you find the autopots? Happy with their results?
Just after i finished making my flood and drain system i read your journal and decided to order some autopots, i got 4 12 inch pots and ill have coco coir in them. Might use the other system for a veg room later on.


----------



## jats (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey 2rusty,,,,, yep been busy,,will be busy,,,and lovin it  but I am looking forward to getting my autopots online again... I find all the hand watering kinda tedious,,but that said my babies are thriving at the moment...oh and yes I love the autopots 

I think that system works well.....the autopots with the coco,, I think coco nutrients will work best with it but I havent tried them yet.. I'm waiting till I run out of the stuff I'm using now,,then I will invest.....good luck with it


----------



## jats (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey All,,,,hope all is grooving along for youz 

I have found myself with a mini jungle on my hands,,,,so fingers out,,,,2day I will transplant the majority into autopots.... heres a couple of photos of my veg room gone mad













I'll post some photos L8a of them in their new pots


----------



## jats (Nov 17, 2009)

here youz go .... there's a bit more room for them all now













I have not hooked them all up yet..... now to transplant the rest of those clones


----------



## Knickers (Nov 17, 2009)

When are you doin the guerilla? Or did I miss it already?


----------



## jats (Nov 17, 2009)

You haven't missed a thing Knickers,,,, I'm still transplanting clones into dirt.... I'm taking the bulk of them over to my m8's garden 2day to acclimatise them to outdoors ...then they are all going out bush in a few weeks


----------



## jats (Nov 19, 2009)

I felt that all of a sudden it was on me... the moment to make the call....its just getting a bit out of hand in that room...need to weed out the males and make some space....when you concider that they will all at least double their height from now....kind a scary 

and heres a couple of photo of one of my mutant leafed plants...hope its a girl


----------



## Knickers (Nov 19, 2009)

Mutants scare me :/


----------



## jats (Nov 19, 2009)

that ones a propeller mutant,,,she make you fly........


----------



## kmoo (Nov 19, 2009)

cousin to dirty bud hooker, saucy bud hooker.


----------



## poldijk (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello Jats !

I'm back. so much (bad )news

sorry for the hermie, I could not imagine that, your growroom seemed to be 100% under control !

what I don't understand, you don't want to smoke the weed ? only hash?

your hash looks very funny, it looks like a rabbit takes a shit

I'm joking, of course, I tried myself with homemade polinator, very very satisfied by this machine (and leaves only, no buds).
I prefer to smoke something not so strong like gummy or bubble bag.

and this brown powder looks so beautiful...

otherwise, congratulation for your electric setup, it looks clean and safe, a lot of growers might take your installation as an example....

let's give you an little update about my girls : because of you, I'm in autopot and coco, what did I do...

the best choice ever

I'm now 4 weeks since 12/12, the strech is finished : the light is 250w HPS, so the 4 plants looks very good compared to the light power.

In conclusion, for futute autopot/coco growers (not decided yet), I would say : with 250w, i've never succed in making growing plants like that in soil.
they are 50cm high with 12/14 arms and as you can see on picture Hindu Kush2, they look very healthy (pictures have been taken before the stretch)

let's see in one month, the quantity of buds...

and now, because of you, I decided to start my second session in coco (9x 11liter). I don't have a second setup with autopot, that will be next year, 100% autopot/coco. That's why, it will be hand watering during 3months...

enjoy your grow,

poldijk


----------



## jats (Nov 20, 2009)

WoooHoooo there is hope.....

hopefully..... this is the stuff the guys at the hydro shop recommend for hermies .. I have just done a test batch on the suspect clones I just throw into flower along with the old mothers,,,who are both over a year old
If it works on them,,,then we have a solution to our dilemma....and that will be a relief... I don't think I could take it if our whole crop had seeds 
or even any in my latest indoor,,,,seeds drive me frickin crazy













and it made in Oz.....neat


----------



## jats (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Plodijk,,,,,yep smoking seedy buds gets to me after a time......annoying and not too strong..... I do love the hash from them 
Yep,,,I needed to get the electrics sorted and I sleep better now I have done it.... Its so hot here at the moment I am hand watering my autopots too...because the res water would be over 30o C ...way too hot.... 
its handy that my setup is versatile enough to be able to adapt like that....but soon I will have the air con....no worries then...only when the elec bill arrives 

Your plants look Great.... I'm so glad the autopots are working out for you,,and coco is just the shunz nuzz ((the best)),,do you know you can reuse it up to 3 times or more..?? .....Good Job


----------



## 2rusty (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey jats your using the 12 inch pots yeah?
Could you guess roughly how much water one pot uses in a day or week?


----------



## jats (Nov 20, 2009)

I think about 1 1/2 litres a day.......guesstimate


----------



## 2rusty (Nov 20, 2009)

Sweet thats good to know.

I grabbed some dutchmaster reverse but havent had to use it yet, it was just one of my spare of the moment purchases cause i dont like to leave empty handed


----------



## DarkCursade (Nov 22, 2009)

just read your whole journal, so many plants so sweet, but sucks about the hermies, I only thought you could get hermies in the first couple of flowering weeks 1-3, so i guess females can go hermie at anytime during flowering? 

the pics are sweet as.


----------



## jats (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey DC ,,,thanks for stopping by....
yep Hermies can happen any time...the 1st lot went Hermie at around 6 wks,,started throwing bananas,,not too badly,,I just picked them off and they never had time to grow seeds,,,but the last lot....SSHHHiiissHH....there are hundreds of seeds....

still only about 10weeks to go b4 I have some "hopefully" seedless buds to enjoy


----------



## jats (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey All,,,,howzitgoing..? I'm onto my last tray of clones for the G Grow...I am putting them outside during the day to acclimatise them







and the 5 day Flower room













and my muties propeller mutant and as yet unnamed mutie #2


----------



## jats (Nov 27, 2009)

Its early dayze yet,,,but I think I have 4/6 females from the nl#5/haze X orange bud....and maybe 2 of the BB...they are sativa pheom so they are taking longer to show.... 
I'll post some photos when they wake up for the day........ I'm going to try and collect some pollen from the nl/haze X's for future use..... I don't even want to see another seed at the minute 

get ready for the G Grow.......any time soon it begins


----------



## jats (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey All,,,, heres hoping your as blazed as me 

I have tried taking some photos of the young ones sexing...only a couple of them turned out ok...so I'll try the others again L8a 






I think shes a girl ^^^^













and her^^^^^  Happy


----------



## Knickers (Nov 28, 2009)

Mmmmmm lady lumps


----------



## jats (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey All ....... Wott a day 
guerrilla is here
We have planted out our clones 2day ...... very hard yakka....my m8 does not want me to have my phone on in the patch ((because of gps data) so I had to sneak a couple of photos while he checked the filter in the creek...
It is an amazing plot...all terraced and polly piped....very hidden ...sweet 

I will have to take some more photos when its my day to do the mish out there on my own.....


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2009)

Just in time for the g-grow. sub'd.

Peace, DST


----------



## Knickers (Nov 29, 2009)

No stress jats, no location data in there that I can see 

I'm jealous.


----------



## jats (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Knickers..... I don't have the gps activated on my phone anyhows,,so I did not think it would be a problem..... but....... have you tried relabelling your photos..? that's what I do and then when I upload them into RU they display the RU location .....but I dont have an iphone ,,, I have a Nokia

Hey DST,,,Welcome to my journal 
the photo updates on the GGrow will be few and far between.... maybe every couple of weeks or so...that is why I have not started another journal for it yet...
but soon 

I am so frickin sore today.......all over but esp my legs and lower back..because the patch is on very steep ground.. I am going to get fit again doing this


----------



## jats (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey All........ I hope that youz are enjoying the bounty of the good earth......... I myself am feeling lucky.....it seems that all my seedlings,,bar one are female 

do youz know that feeling where something has got to fuck up and you are physicly bracing for it...? aaahhhh that's me....not right... I should be enjoying my good fortune with abandon.........but did it have something to do with the Blasting of Blast that the eight others got that turned 8 out of 9 seedlings female..? Frickin ell if it was,, that stuff is tha bomb..... anyhows heres some photos


----------



## Knickers (Nov 30, 2009)

I want to hunt water buffalo in your jungle.

I'd love to see tests with that spray cos 8/9 is just awesomeness.


----------



## jats (Nov 30, 2009)

HaHaHaHa.....

I was expecting some maybe 3/4 to be male...that's why its like a jungle in there.....

I was hoping to thin it out....but Hey whos complaining.....not me ......even thou those BB's are little monsters


----------



## jats (Dec 1, 2009)

soooooo,,,,frickin Pissed off........
numerous thousands of $$$ L8a.... they have installed the air con and it doesn't work....SHIT,SHIT,SHIT,SHIT,SHIT
I need to get the sparky over to fix the same problem he has already been paid to fix.....


----------



## Knickers (Dec 1, 2009)

Christ that is so not a drama... I saw the big bold title and was thinking far worse than that!

I'm sure it's an easy fix. It'll be fine!


----------



## jats (Dec 1, 2009)

it feels like a drama to me......esp when the power kept going out and turning off my flower room lights every time it did.....
I have my Blast on standby for tonite.....the test plants were due for another go and I may as well do the others too....now that I know they are females it should just keep them stable......

I could not stand it....more seeds ..AAAAGGGHHH


----------



## Knickers (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh FFS your spraky is a nonce if he's put all that shit on the 1 20amp circuit... Cos your lights + AC + shit would be too much. Whats the usage of your AC?

Total all of the Watt figures that are running of your circuit, then divide it by 240v to work out how many amps its drawing. This is important information and if its more than 20 amps, and you only have a 20 amp breaker/fuse, then it's going to break.


----------



## jats (Dec 2, 2009)

Its not the ampage that is the problem ,,its 40 amps out there...its the safety switch....there is no way with the way its set up at the moment to connect the aircon with out the safety switch,,,which is the way its meant to be,,, and to change it round you need to book an inspector to come and check and blah,more money..... 

Anyhows... the dude called me l8a and told me his boss would pay his labour to do it and I just had to pay for the inspector and a couple of parts.....and he'll come on the weekend and do it all.... WOW.... I almost feel better about it now...no wait... I feel gr8 about that.......


----------



## Knickers (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh cool, you've clearly got it all under control  Workin workin!


----------



## DarkCursade (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry to here about the A/C problem, I installed my A/C the other day and I just ran it off the original Power in the room, even though I had the room re-wired to take 20 amps, I just use the original power line that was there, Im not sure if that makes sense, but I think u got a better A/C than me. Im excited about the G-Grow.... keeps the pics coming, reading is fun and all but pics are nice


----------



## jats (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey All,,,Busy times are upon us...
here some photos from my sea of green large girls....every where I look I see female flowers....  the Blast "seems" to be keeping the male flowers at bay 





































and Propeller Mutie


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2009)

jats said:


>


Hey Jats, Might seem strange, but I just love this pic...don't know why...think its all those skinny leaves. What is she?

DST


----------



## jats (Dec 4, 2009)

DST said:


> Hey Jats, Might seem strange, but I just love this pic...don't know why...think its all those skinny leaves. What is she?
> 
> DST


 Hey DST,,,howzitgoing..... I LOVE her too...she is supposed to be a Big Bud. I have planted a few clones from her in our bush plot....she is a monster plant growing about 4 inches a day... I brought the seeds from that really cheap online place cannabisseeds.com... 
I tried to sprout 6 and 3 grew and 2 were females.....not too bad for a $20 punt,,isne'?


----------



## 2rusty (Dec 5, 2009)

Het jats hows it going? Autopots still working alright?
I cracked some seeds last week and think ill be transplanting them into the autopots next weekend.
I ended up ordering some canna coco A+B nutes for them and they seem to be liking it so far


----------



## jats (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey All........aaarrrggghh... I found my 1st hermie last nite....she/he's out of there.... It was one of my seedlings.... I'm going to spray the whole room with blast 2nite....
the suss clones and mothers have so far stayed solid but there have been a few light issues from the aircon saga... which by the way has apparently been sorted out for good now,,,but I' still kinda holding my breath waiting for the next catastrophe..... 

with that many females massed 2gether with light issues,,,someone is bound to turn.... its hard finding the little suckers...I spend ages just staring at every inch of every plant everyday....it'll all be worth it if I don't get any seeds


----------



## Knickers (Dec 9, 2009)

Stay on top of em jats! Good to hear the AC is sorted, this cool weather can't hold up!


----------



## jats (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks U'll........
its lucky I'm verging on ,,if not full blown obsessive compulsive .....but its still driving me mad....my new best thing is blast... at least it gives me a tool/weapon to deal with natures need to reproduce herself...

heres the view from the doorway







some of the ladies


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2009)

hey jats, just stopping by and just in time for an update. Them flowers are starting to look real pretty. 

Peace, DST


----------



## tywyn (Dec 15, 2009)

After using Autopots for the last five years and using various different feeds I have found Green Dream to the most suitable for Autopots in soil. The nutrient uses slurry technology which means the pipes don't get blocked and there is no deposit left in the Autopot trays.

It can be used in a hydro system or organically so it's perfect for Autopots in soil.

http://www.flairform.com/Products/greendream.htm


----------



## jats (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey All....am a little brain dead after my w/end and the photos are not the best,,,,,but here they are in all their glory



























I have culled 2 from the room....they were turning hermie.... I am constantly checking but I feel like there is one or 2 loose flowers that I am missing.... remnants of the aircon saga .....but it is working a dream to day...and its 39+......


----------



## Knickers (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking wonderful jats! Curious why you're not using reflective material on the walls though?


----------



## tywyn (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking good.

I've been growing using soil in autopots for the last five years and have tried various nutrients and have 6 x Super Lemon Haze in 7.5L pots a week into flowering atm. 

The best nutes I have found for soil with Autopots is Green Dream Grow and Bloom as they use slurry technology, so the pipes or valve don't get blocked and there is never any solution left at the bottom of the trays unlike Canna. 

The plants absolutely love it (not a yellow leaf or nute burn in sight) It can be used for hydro or organic so it's perfect for Autopots in soil.

If you go to the Flairform site there's a mine of useful information on there.


----------



## jats (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Knickers,,, thankz .... I have reflective material covering 3 walls.... I am going to cover the bricks too one day...its just that all the power and res,, etc is along that side,,so the plants are not really close to it anyhows.... but its on my to do list....

Hey tywyn,,,,welcome to the site and my journal ......... I am almost out of my currant nutes so am thinking of changing to coco specific nutes.... I have had a couple of plants in soil but am switching to all coco now... thank you for the info...I will look into them......


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

Merry Crimbo Jats, hope the weather don't get too hot down-under for your girls....It's been minus 8c here, over a foot of snow...brrr. All nice and white for Santa.

Peace out, DST


----------



## Smallsn (Dec 23, 2009)

Just read through your thread. Sick looking vegatated plants! Almost that they are now in Flower HAHAHA .
So many questions about the autopots that I have to ask  Its a very interesting system. Might think about starting my first grow with this or just make a cheap DWC setup with a 250W OR 400W HPS for Flowering.
Jats since you use 400W or was it 600W HPS. Did you have any venting in it for them? Like we're they cooled down with just a normal fan in the beginning or you had ducting attached to it. How long is the average run that you veg them and then flowered them for?
PEACE OUT SISTER! Didn't call you a dude did I


----------



## Knickers (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the lady boys jats, that is shitty.


----------



## 2rusty (Dec 23, 2009)

Knickers said:


> Sorry to hear about the lady boys jats, that is shitty.


 
I concur, hope you grabbed them by the throat and punched their heads off


----------



## jats (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey All....... yep bad news for me,,,, the suspect clones have been growing sneaky flowers....the blast didn't really work on them... total bummer for me ,,,some of the pollen has for sure infected the others and they are out of there...hanging up now...but I dont really think they will be a good smoke... 
I've gotta say I'm abit depressed about it... 

I have been working on the room today to cheer myself up I have a fan blowing cool air into the room and a new 600 w and cool tube check it out...the NEW view from the doorway 

























the cool tube and the inline fan







Have a lush and lovely day 2mozza everyone


----------



## Knickers (Dec 24, 2009)

Looking good for the future jats, hope your bud is seedless and sticky. Merry Christmas for tomorrow!


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Jats, been checking out ur journal, ur room is really coming together..future weed barron no doubthaha.. And the grilla grow for back-up.. Half of Melbs puffin away on bud grown by a girl
Imo the one thing lacking is quality genetics which would also knock ur hermi prob on the head too.. ive no doubt u already know that its easy to get quality seeds into Oz, and that great fucking space u got could really be used to its full pot-ential
How much light wattage u got in the flowerroom now?


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice new cool tube Jats, come along and join https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a.html

Peace and Happy Hogmanay

DST


----------



## jats (Dec 28, 2009)

streetlegal said:


> Hi Jats, been checking out ur journal, ur room is really coming together..future weed barron no doubthaha.. And the grilla grow for back-up.. Half of Melbs puffin away on bud grown by a girl
> Imo the one thing lacking is quality genetics which would also knock ur hermi prob on the head too.. ive no doubt u already know that its easy to get quality seeds into Oz, and that great fucking space u got could really be used to its full pot-ential
> How much light wattage u got in the flowerroom now?


Hey streetlegal.... howzitgoing...? Yep the room is coming along...considering I started about 2 years ago with a table that I screwed 2 long fluoro tubes underneath and as the plants grew I raised the table by putting bricks underneath the legs.... ...while I was building the rooms...
progress has been made... I started with some sensi seeds nl#5/haze and orange bud... the nl/haze took 18/19 weeks to fully ripen in flower (but wott a gr8 smoke) so when a m8 said that these super skunk clones were available I jumped at the opportunity to fast track some good plants... that was the 1st mistake because they throw bananas at 6 (ish) weeks,,,2nd mistake was cloneing them and continuing to grow them (( I thought that the bananas were from something I had done)) .... but now there are none left of them... I have got some reg white russion and super skunk seeds I brought from seedsmen on standby for around feb/march...but in the meantime my m8 who I am doing the outdoor with, has some shiva skunk clones which he has started moving into the flower room that we will share... they are solid females...
I'll post some photos of them l8a....

I have learnt that it takes time and money and patience to get this show on the road... each fuck up brings you closer to and further from your goal ....... 

HaHaHaHaHa  about the gunga barron ... I have heaps of really sweet seedy buds beautifully cured only $20 a Q....who wants em..?? HaHaHaHaHa


----------



## Knickers (Dec 28, 2009)

I presume your joking... which is very cruel  I'd take it aaaaaaall


----------



## jats (Dec 28, 2009)

I was joking......sorry......
I would never sell that shit.....I've been giving it away to friends who love smoking but they are broke and smoking them myself......so many seeds


----------



## jats (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey All,,,so to turn a disaster into an opportunity I am hosting some visitors in my flower room... I have 2 of them so far,,only been in for a couple of dayze and they are popping with hairs,,,lovely.. they are Shiva Skunk clones that my m8 has been growing for over 7 years without 1 male flower in sight.....X-cellent,,,now we get to see if its the plants faulty or mine....

so fingers X'd they will be straight up females too....heres some more photos 4 Uz













one of the Shivas...^^^^^



















the other new Shiva ^^^


----------



## Knickers (Dec 29, 2009)

Lovely additions jats


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 29, 2009)

Knickers said:


> Lovely additions jats


Yeh i hear ya Jats, imo money alone cant buy a great growroom, it more like a journey learning from mistakes, building ur experience and growroom at the same time..im glad i didnt have unlimited budget starting out, i wouldve wasted alot of doe..
That shiva skunk is like puffpuffsnore puts me on my ass.


----------



## jats (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey All,,,,,, I've been harvesting the 1st cut off a couple of my girls....the bf's relos have been staying and so I haven't been taking photos the last week or so ,,,don't want to draw attention to anything I guess......
at least I'll have some seedless smokeo soon  something I am really looking forward to


----------



## Knickers (Jan 8, 2010)

Wonderful news jats! Lookin forward to pics.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Jats, Sounds like things moving in the right direction. Always nice to get some additions to the family. All the best for 2010.

Peace, DST


----------



## jats (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey All...... I hope yr all keeping cool 

I do love growing with autopots... too easy

ok....my flower room has filled once more.... I've added another light its a 400 hps but I am going to swap it for a 600 hps (( because I just scored 2 x 600w hps ballasts and a light fitting and shade for $50.... good huh...... that will mean that I will have 4 x 600 hps's in my flower room....but I can handle the heat.... so its all gr8.....my m8's plants are covered in bugs of all kinds(( because he's been growing them outside)) so we are going to nuke them all this weekend,,..heres the new view from my Flower room








































and I am 1 autopot short.... I'm gonna hav to get another 2mozza


----------



## yandi1 (Jan 18, 2010)

awesome grow jats im hopefully seeting up soon and am looking for some good strains to throw indoors that shiva looks like it would be nice hahah are u goin to be growing some from clones?


----------



## jats (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Yandi1.....howzitgoing......Thankz 
Yep the Shiva looks good..... doesn't smell like much ........not 
Still a good fast growing stealthy plant.... I guess I can try to work sum magic in the curing process,,as far as the smell goes... 

I am not growing clones at the minute.... soon I will take some from the outsiders in my G grow...

......................................... I have learnt another big lesson about the autopots.... Don't top feed them.....why? because they will soak up the run off.... and with coco that's not right..... I cant beleive I only just figgered that out......... .......<<<ME <


----------



## yandi1 (Jan 21, 2010)

haha nice well least u are still learning stuff


----------



## monty Python (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi there jats.

fantastic grow you got there, and one of the best journals iv seen. Thank you.

Im still pretty new to the whole thing but got my kit yesterday.

With my kit i got 2 large pots & a bag of all mix soil, but i also decided to get the autopot easy2grow system as it was on sale.

This being my first time growing ever, although autopots def seem to have alot of ease in using the would you recommend it for a first timer. Or should i stick to handwatering in the large pots for now.

Also, jast, u got a massive area there, so u prob never had the need to do it & may not know, but do u know if its goin to be possible to lst in that twin autopot system ? Can i just rotate the pots every few hours so the inside foilage is getting as much light. As this is only a tiny 2 plant grow compared to yours lol. Its in a dr60 with the height of 140cm, so im gonna have to lst or scrog. 

Thanks for any advice.

Some amazing pics in this thread. Good job 

Keep up the good work. Look forward to an update :]


----------



## jats (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey monty python....... Thanks.... 
I started out with soil and hand watering and have learnt a load from there.... if you feel abit overwhelemed by all the info and advice available ,,then I would wait until I used the autopots,,,, still the autopots are very easy to use,,,,prob esp the twin sets as you dont need to set up any plumbing with them.... I would guess that listing would not really be a problem..... I only have the single pots and dont really need to list at this point.....but marijuana is a very hardy plant.... hey good luck with that


----------



## jats (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey All...... I havent been posting l8ly so I have taken a heap of photos with a little bit of bud porn ..... I'll put them on 2 posts as there are heaps of them


----------



## jats (Feb 6, 2010)

and a tomato


----------



## rudy.racoon (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice thread and nice job, I think i might have to try the autpot route and as I am new to coco growing and it seems like with the pots i pour water in them, but than they are still dry and it all runs out through the drain holes.

So with the autopots, do you just have straight coco in them only? I am looking for a place now to buy and try them out as i am jsut going with a 1-2 plant grow at a time.


----------



## jats (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey ruby ...... I have meet the man who designed the autopots , Jim... He took me through the whole nursery space where they are the only pots in use ....he mainly uses soil for his but has clay balls and other hydro mediums too....he did not recommend coco as I think in the past it is a nortoriously salty medium,,,but these days the processing is very good for coco and if you use the good brands you will have no problems.... I like it with the ap's but have had my share of stuff ups from using it...eg do not top feed coco in an autopot,,, ph nightmares..... if you are only growing 1 or 2 plants you could slurge on a really nice soil mix or make your own.. good luck with that...


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Jats,

Nice pic updates, how long you got till harvest time? Like your tomatoe pic, can't wait to start growing my own tom's in the summer...while to go yet, still minus temps here in the Dam...brr.

All the best, DST


----------



## dcsdiego3 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing all you have done and learned. I appreciate you very much for doing so.


----------



## jats (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey DST & dcsdiego3,,,thanks 

yep the summer tomatoes are delicious 

I am going to start harvesting in the next couple of weeks and will be pulling the bluk of them in march.... 
I have started some more clones.... I have cloned the Shiva and the Orange bud ...... fingers crossed I have no more Hermie troubles.... but I have had some issues with my power over the last week... the half of my new power box with the timer has been fucking up.... but the other half is fine for the moment so I am getting by on using 1 timed light and the rest I an turning on manually ...pain in the butt..... 

but I can't find my sparky..... I think something bad happened to him.....or that he is laying real low....its not like I can just ring one up from the yellow pages


----------



## Knickers (Feb 11, 2010)

What a pity! Hope you can get in touch with him soon jats, that room is too good a setup to waste.


----------



## jats (Feb 11, 2010)

Me 2....but he has not got back to me yet and I've left 3 messages over the last few dayze ... its looking bad..................

I think I'm going to have to find myself another sparky..... not easy..it took me ages to find the first one.....bugga


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey there Jats. Thought i would ss to your thread as these are some amazing grows you have going. Had some disappointments with the hermies but i think thats all behind you. They are juicy plants my dear. I am very impressed.


----------



## jats (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey All howzitgoing..... ? .... Happy Year of the tiger everybody  
I'm getting revved up to study this year 
.....better start cutting back on the spliffs 
here are some updates on the girls....and my new fav monster plant in the cnr.....those big buds were shit.....too old school for me  fluffy bullshit buds... I didnt like the look of them so I ripped them out....the orange bud is under the cool tube now... I like 

























and the nl/haze is having another growth spurt ^^^^ vvvvvv















and my clones,,,,some shivas and some orange bud ...... I'm seriously thinking of revegging my nl/haze.... I don't think I could bear to lose her... such an interesting smell and flavour and an awsomely trippy stone


----------



## Knickers (Feb 14, 2010)

Looking great jats!

What are you studying?


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Knickers said:


> Looking great jats!
> 
> What are you studying?


Horticulture?


----------



## jats (Feb 15, 2010)

Art Therapy ..........


----------



## jats (Feb 15, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Horticulture?


HaHahahha....that's just a hobby at the minute but U never know..... I am interested in it...


----------



## cowtippa (Feb 15, 2010)

nice grow jats


----------



## jats (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey All........... howzitgoing... 

This is 1 well cooked bud...but I still think its got a couple of weeks good growth left in her

I am getting inpatient because I just LOVE smoking that shit,,,the nl5/haze .... Lovely








and some flower room shots to show how fast these girls are growing phatter every day




















................


----------



## jats (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey All......wooohooo got fast internet again... been so slow I could not even log on for a week....

those shiva's are an honest little plant...they are pumping....really filling out and solid as ,,,Lovely  heres some photos

























and the little ones...... I am sooo glad that I have taken clones off both the shiva and the orange bud..


----------



## jats (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey All howzitgoing......
After nearly ph poisoning the lot of them by top feeding the autopots,,,they have recovered well but are wearing some brown edges on loads of leaves......
They have also all started their life outside so there has been bugs ,grubs and plenty of creapy crawlys all living on them and in my flower room..... we nuked them for spider mites when they first went in ,,,who knows if they still have them....they still have the scars

then about a million caterpillars popped and started munching.... I killed at least 60 of them,,,very gross..... lately the moths from the caterpillars I missed have been hatching and I'm killing them as now my daily activity .... 
Sheecch .....its almost overwhelming .... I will not be in a hurry to be inviting outsiders into my grow room any time soon again....the place is going to have to be nuked again before my next batch goes into flower.... 

I'm thinking of starting some seeds this week..... I'm going to plant 5 Super Skunk and 5 White Russians .... YYUUMM then keep the best ones for mothers......
and maybe 2 nl#5/haze I have left and try to get another mother for that strain.... I don't feel confident to revegg my old mother successfully,,,but maybe I should give it a go with her ????... has any one ever successfully revegged a plant before ((after fully budding ??) if so,,,got any tips for me ???


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey jats what method do you use do kill the bugs? Spider mites especially. I have read about nem(not sure if thats how you spell it) oil for them. I dont have any bugs that i can see at the moment but i am sure they will come. I take it you just flick the catapillars off and step on them?


----------



## jats (Feb 27, 2010)

yep just pull them off and squash em,,,,, for spider mites I usually use neem but with so many plants I used the once off miteoside I get from my local..... I guess it keeps the population way down at least.... just make sure you don't go from garden to grow room with out scrubbing down and changing your shoes and clothes 1st and you should be fine... the only time I have had mites was from this guys plants.... .....oh well almost done hey


----------



## jats (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey All..... I got the photo bug today so here youz go 
the 1st one is of my one and only plant not planted in a autopot,pot....so I've rigged up this contraption to feed and drain my monster in the corner ....what do youz rekin ???

























and some nl/haze I had to harvest 







these clones have almost fully reverted to veg after only a couple of weeks....its got me thinking that its not such a bad idea to grab your clones after the plant has shown shes a female....I'm only thinking ahead to my next batch of seedlings who I will be wanting some mothers from..... it would take up way less space,,because you would not be taking clones from any males














...........................


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Jats,

Howzit!. Just been catching up on your thread. Bloody moths, I had them (or possibly still have them) on one of my Jasmine plants in my house. I am also struggling with gnats!! 

Your room is looking very tropical.

Take it easy,

DST


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Jats...

Your stuff always looks good... I hope to have as many strains going as you one day... Whats the stuff you've got drying? My widow is drying as of tonight... YAY...12 weeks flowering later...

Laceygirl....


----------



## jats (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey DST and Lacey
the moths are a stress for me because I can't be sure that they aren't mating and laying eggs on my buds before I get the chance to kill them............ 

Just got to keep watching them I guess.... the thing is I keep imaging harvesting and drying and finding caterpillars hatching on my drying buds.........eeewwww....

the drying buds are the 1st harvest off my lone nl/haze mother.....and I think they have taken 14 weeks to flower..... I've left a few on the plant to finish up ....so they would prob have been flowering for 15/16 weeks but the time I cut them.... it is such a gr8 smoke but the slowest flowering plant around....I can only really justify having a couple in my room at a time

Lacey your WW looks awesome ,,I wish I could try some 

the shiva is very fast to finish 8/9 weeks tops..... she doesn't have much of a smell ,a very subtle floral sent,,,,but the buds are solid and huge... and the big one in the cnr is the orange bud......and this is the best one of those 5 feminised seeds I brought 3 years ago...I'm happy I've cloned her,,,she smells delish ........ happy day


----------



## jats (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey All.......................been going crazy squashing a new batch of caterpillars..... frickin tiny ones this time,.....they have totally shredded the leaves off my orange bud..... 

........on a lighter note.....everyone else is ok for the moment,,,,but am watching them like a hawk


----------



## Knickers (Mar 6, 2010)

Using any sprays?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 6, 2010)

jats said:


> Hey All.......................been going crazy squashing a new batch of caterpillars..... frickin tiny ones this time,.....they have totally shredded the leaves off my orange bud.....
> 
> ........on a lighter note.....everyone else is ok for the moment,,,,but am watching them like a hawk


Hi Jats...
Sorry to hear about your catepillar infestation..
But I have a solution...If you'd like to hear one...

Mavrik is a yates product for sucking and chewing insects, you can pick it up at any garden centre or even Big W...I had to use it two days ago for my leaf miners, fixed the problem almost immediately... Doesn't harm the plants in any way... Check out my mother tent, the plants are super healthy....Thanks and props must go to my hydro shop guys...

Laceygirl..


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Jats
I have read your thread so many times I thought that I should finally subscribe. Great stuff! 
I will be starting a coco/autopot grow in a week or so largely due to the inspiration I have got from your thread.
Keep it coming...


----------



## jats (Mar 7, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Jats...
> Sorry to hear about your catepillar infestation..
> But I have a solution...If you'd like to hear one...
> 
> ...


Thanks Lacey ....I haven't used any sprays yet,,am pulling them off by hand and I have to find them by finding their damage first,,,they are that small.... I am worried because some of my girls only have a week or so left to flower and I don't want to be spraying poison so close to harvest.....I really should have used that Maverik weeks ago.....I will think about getting some today and read the instructions I guess.... Thanks again 

Hey EM welcome 2 me thread,,,gr8 to see you here ....I'm looking forward to see how your grow goes


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 7, 2010)

jats said:


> Hey EM welcome 2 me thread,,,gr8 to see you here ....I'm looking forward to see how your grow goes


 Thanks for the welcome Jats. When I get something green going I will post some pics. Currently my cam refuses to upload anything. Must be spring fever!
lol


----------



## jats (Mar 7, 2010)

Spring fever..? lucky you ...we are about to start bracing for winter......still it doesn't get so cold here


----------



## jats (Mar 8, 2010)

the damage done................














............


----------



## Knickers (Mar 8, 2010)

Think of it as help trimming maybe?

How much longer on that one jats?


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

God damn catepillars, i got them in my jasmine in my living room (gnats on my girls) bugs....grrrrrr. I pulled a whole lot of the foliage out of my jasmine and I saw a freshly opened cacoon. The little moth fecker was still sitting on the ground drying out it's wings....not for long though.....squish.

My old man lives in WA and was telling me the other day about his neighbours growing nice ladies in their back garden...He said he would go and take pictures, I warned him not to make his neighbours paranoid...hehe....don't think I'd like someone haging around my grow taking pics.

Glad you stopped by the 600 Jats. Nice to see you over there.

Hope the harvest works out for ya. 

Peace, DST


----------



## jats (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep.....driving me crazy,,,but 2 its late in flower for poison ......

I was thinking that plant had a few weeks to go .....but who knows..... the pistols started turning red/orange a couple of weeks in,,,,,but no sign of flowers anywhere ,,so I think its a trait of the orange bud...they are still growing loads of white hairs so a while to go... I like them well cooked


----------



## jats (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey All ,,,, I have fucked up.... .... one of the timers wasn't working for maybe 2 weeks... and I didn't work it out until a couple of dayze ago...my bad.....a picture says a million words so I'll post up these






































............... I don't recommend you try this at home


----------



## jats (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey All,,,,,,well my girls are back on track and I'm thinking of harvesting on Monday...

Only 1 of the 9 seeds I planted did not come up...they are all cugging along just fine.. and the clones are thriving.... the photos are a bit wack because my phone is going down function by function. I can not see an image when I use the camera now,,the screen just stays blank ,,, so I just aim and shoot,,,still takes a pic though,,,,time for a new one I guess 




















...............


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the timer drama. To me they look a little sad but there are still some huge buds in there. You also look like you have plenty on the horizon ready to go.


----------



## jats (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Rocky,,,,, yep very sad looking indeed ... between the caterpillars and the 24/7 HPS light with no fans on 1/2 the time....they are kind of burnt and stripped but hey the buds are phat and I have sampled them and they are a very nice smoke... that's what we want 

I'm x-cited about my seedlings...I've never smoked White Russian so it will be a journey of discovery for me  and I just LOVE the skunky skunk smell ....but I've already told Uz that so I won't keep banging on about it....at least until it starts to stink 

and the clones are going to be my next batch of flowering girls minus the caterpillars,,,,, thank fek ,,, I'm putting my foot down on any more outsiders coming in


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 25, 2010)

jats said:


> Hey Rocky,,,,, yep very sad looking indeed ... between the caterpillars and the 24/7 HPS light with no fans on 1/2 the time....they are kind of burnt and stripped but hey the buds are phat and I have sampled them and they are a very nice smoke... that's what we want
> 
> I'm x-cited about my seedlings...I've never smoked White Russian so it will be a journey of discovery for me  and I just LOVE the skunky skunk smell ....but I've already told Uz that so I won't keep banging on about it....at least until it starts to stink
> 
> and the clones are going to be my next batch of flowering girls minus the caterpillars,,,,, thank fek ,,, I'm putting my foot down on any more outsiders coming in


Good stuff Jats.... I had another case of leaf miners on my new Super Lemon Haze babies the other day... Used the Mavrik and all seems to be back to normal... Thank God.. Still it could be worse aye???? At least we don't have spider mites...

Laceygirl...


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 25, 2010)

jats said:


> Hey All,,,,,,well my girls are back on track and I'm thinking of harvesting on Monday...
> 
> Only 1 of the 9 seeds I planted did not come up...they are all cugging along just fine.. and the clones are thriving.... the photos are a bit wack because my phone is going down function by function. I can not see an image when I use the camera now,,the screen just stays blank ,,, so I just aim and shoot,,,still takes a pic though,,,,time for a new one I guess
> 
> ...


Hi Jats
Really sorry to hear about your troubles, but I admire the way you take a lickin and keep on tickin.
Things are seldom as bad as they seem at first and we always learn something from adversity don't we?
My grow has finally started for real... the bagseed tests have taught me a lot and I am using the experiences of you and others, as well as my own to fine tune my methods.
Someday I will start a thread and hopefully help others as you have helped me.
Kudos to you, girl!!


----------



## inked (Mar 25, 2010)

hey jats....loving your tree style! shame about the timer issue tho! the autopots seem to be workin a treat! might have to invest in those myself next time round...what litre are the pots? and do you have a link to anywhere selling them? the only ones i can find seem much smaller, i'm a tree person myself so the bigger pots i can find the better check out my journal...not quite trees yet, but getting there...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html


----------



## jats (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Lacey, Munkee and inked
oh yeah,,,spider mites.... I'm happy to say there does not seem to be any....if there were than they prob would all be burnt up just like all the leaves were  I'm defiantly gonna get some Mavrick Lacey, I'm gonna be ready for any little chewers and suckers that come my way.... 
I feel the pain from each fuk up,,but if there is one thing I have learnt in this life is don't panic.. stay calm and think about.... I've got to say , it was hard to get myself in the mood for squishing all those , what seemed like 100's of caterpillars.... I really had to psych myself up to go into the flower room... there are still one or two a day I have to kill,but its easier.... 
Thanks for the support/feedback Uz are all very sweet  ..... I say Bring on the Triffords/Trees.......

Good Luck with your grows,,I'll pop over and have a squizz at them and subscribe 

The autopots I use are 12' and the website is www.autopot.com.au


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 30, 2010)

jats said:


> Hey Lacey, Munkee and inked
> oh yeah,,,spider mites.... I'm happy to say there does not seem to be any....if there were than they prob would all be burnt up just like all the leaves were  I'm defiantly gonna get some Mavrick Lacey, I'm gonna be ready for any little chewers and suckers that come my way....
> I feel the pain from each fuk up,,but if there is one thing I have learnt in this life is don't panic.. stay calm and think about.... I've got to say , it was hard to get myself in the mood for squishing all those , what seemed like 100's of caterpillars.... I really had to psych myself up to go into the flower room... there are still one or two a day I have to kill,but its easier....
> Thanks for the support/feedback Uz are all very sweet  ..... I say Bring on the Triffords/Trees.......
> ...


Hello Jats,
Thought I would just pop in for a sec.
I've got some autos goin now in the Autopots w/coco. They are doin ok but I wish they were growing a little faster. Maybe I need more patience. I haven't posted any pics of them yet but I will soon. Anyway, I was wonderin..... do you ever have to use Cal Mag or a similar supplement? I have seen where some people think that it is a good idea in coco. Sorry if you've already addressed this but I am seriously considering getting some and thought that you would know if it helps. BTW, if you get a chance come take a look at my thread. It shows the Autopots near the end. I've also got some airdomes that I made since we can't seem to get them here in the States. I first heard about them here and wanted to try it.
Keep inspiring us!


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 30, 2010)

Jats, Can I please ask how much you paid for your entire system of Autopots? Do you have the reservoir that comes with it...? I want to buy 2 x 2 12" pot systems with the little reservoir... I want to keep four mothers in them...

I've downloaded the catalogue and its a little ambiguous and confusing....

Any info would be great... Lacey


----------



## 2rusty (Apr 16, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Jats, Can I please ask how much you paid for your entire system of Autopots? Do you have the reservoir that comes with it...? I want to buy 2 x 2 12" pot systems with the little reservoir... I want to keep four mothers in them...
> 
> I've downloaded the catalogue and its a little ambiguous and confusing....
> 
> Any info would be great... Lacey


Off the website they were $55 each for a 12 inch pot and tray, so $220 for 4. Well thats the price i paid anyway.

I wouldnt use their 35l tank as the outlet is only 4mm and can block up easily. 
Go to bunnings and get a 60 or 100l container with a 13mm tap, filter and hose. Then you can splice the 4mm line into them and they wont block up.

What are your thoughts jats


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Jats just checkng in. Did you take any harvest pics for us to oggle over?

Peace, DST


----------



## jats (Apr 21, 2010)

I know nothing of these strange plants that have appeared in place of my own......... I wonder who's got mine...?


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

jats said:


> I know nothing of these strange plants that have appeared in place of my own......... I wonder who's got mine...?


Seems to have happened to a few people....


----------



## edsthreads (May 27, 2010)

Hows it going Jats? any updates on your grows?...


----------



## jats (May 27, 2010)

The latest update is last week the big fat pig fat raided my home and took everything................ they said my power bill was higher than average and that is why they got a warrant..... so fucked .... I have always paid my bills on time..... I don't want to live on this planet... I can't even supply myself with the herb I love....please take care all


----------



## edsthreads (May 27, 2010)

Shit that's not good.. Jats I hope everything works out for you please keep positive you'll come out of this.. where there's a will there's a way.. your grows were the inspiration to buy my Autopots so I hope you get back on your feet again soon


----------



## DST (May 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Jats, thats just crap. If you read this, much love from up here....I been there before and it aint nice.

Peace, DST


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 30, 2011)

What a bummer, I recently just joined this great forum and just now I was linked to this thread. I was all happy that people from Oz where here too.
Now I read this a see what has happened to Jats i`m not in as good a mood anymore. Even though your last post was along time ago I hope your still lurking around and doing well.


----------



## danw666 (Jan 19, 2012)

my first ever grow buying 1 auto pot soon how much ionic bloom nutrients should go into the 47lite tank??? info please will be useing 400w hps on 12/12 cheerz guys ????


----------



## danw666 (Jan 19, 2012)

this will be my first ever grow im buying 1 auto pot soon how much ionic bloom nutrients should go into the 47lite tank and i will be useing a 400w hps when i buy it any help cheerz ??


----------



## Marcfive (Jan 7, 2013)

jats said:


> Hey there.... Yesterday I transplanted my 4 week old skunk clones into my new Autopots... I am going to try a track the progress regularly for you here...
> I have brought 4 single auto pots and have plugged in 3 so far (I only had 3 clones ready)
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info bro


----------



## Cannabanana55 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am on my first grow and was recommended to go with the autopots and coco. I was curious to know if anybody has measured the ph of the nutes that sit in the pots? My rez shows a consistent ph of 5.8 but when I measure the ph inside the autopots, the ph is 6.6. Has anybody had similar experiences?

Thanks


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

air stones will mess with ph i think it highers the ph levels


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

just seen how old this thread is lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 6, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> if any one is thinking of doing the same as jats i found a similar system that could be customized and it's cheap postage prolly be the most expenssive part
> 
> http://www.hydrocentre.com.au/network/index.html


that link is a js injection virus u should remove the link


----------



## jzs147 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> that link is a js injection virus u should remove the link


Wtf I dnt even remeber posting that


----------

